# How to delete a user account?



## User65760 (26 May 2018)

Searched CC, scoured the posts, can't find anything. How do you delete a user account here?


----------



## cosmicbike (26 May 2018)

Use the 'Contact Us' form, bottom right of the screen.


----------



## TVC (26 May 2018)

If you haven't been here long it might be easiest just to delete your posts, remove your profile details and avatar then just log out.


----------



## User65760 (27 May 2018)

cosmicbike said:


> Use the 'Contact Us' form, bottom right of the screen.


Done. Now what?


----------



## User65760 (27 May 2018)

User13710 said:


> You can't. You can be anonymised, that's all.



So I can't delete my user account? I was told to click on the 'contact us' link to do so.


----------



## User65760 (27 May 2018)

TVC said:


> If you haven't been here long it might be easiest just to delete your posts, remove your profile details and avatar then just log out.



Why would this be 'easiest'? I just want to know how to delete a user account. 
I see you have 2 likes for your comment but don't understand what it is you've said that constitutes such a response. I guess I must be missing something here.


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2018)

There's only one that can actually delete the account. If he's not on it'll be a case of waiting for a response, it's not an instant process.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 May 2018)

User65760 said:


> Done. Now what?


@User65760 sorry for the delay, the Mods team is on it.
You will receive a reply soon.
Thank you for your patience.


----------



## TVC (27 May 2018)

User65760 said:


> Why would this be 'easiest'? I just want to know how to delete a user account.
> I see you have 2 likes for your comment but don't understand what it is you've said that constitutes such a response. I guess I must be missing something here.


I guessed you were asking the question because you wanted to remove yourself from the site, so I gave a straight answer. If I got likes it was because people were agreeing with my advice, that tends to be used here rather than a "Wot he said" response. There is nothing to be read into it.


----------

